# Can National Visa( Type -D) be extended after arrival in Germany?



## subha5355

Hi all

I am from India. I have applied to German Dual study and work professional apprenticeship training program(Duales Berufsausbildungssystem/ duale Ausbildung). I will be issued the National Visa(Type-D) which is valid for the initial period of 3 months(90 days). 

Nevertheless, i had asked the Indian agency from where i'll be getting assistance for the application of the visa to give me a sample visa. The visa details are

Type of Visa : D
Number of entries : MULT (Multiple)


My questions are

1) Can Type-D Visa be extended as my period of stay as apprentice is for 2 years?
2) What is the process of extension while in Germany?
3) Will the employer/company employing me be responsible for the extension or its me who'll have to undergo the required process?


Regards


----------



## beppi

Why are you posting the same message all over the Internet?
Ask the embassy, it's their job to give such information (and it's more definitive then, too)!


----------



## ines2013

Type D Visa can only be extended to 12 months. You'd have to apply for permanent residence thereafter.

http://www.berlin.de/formularserver/formular.php?344170

But please ask the embassy.


----------



## James3214

Subha, please refrain from starting multiple threads and posts about the same subject. It just annoys other forum users, especially those who wish to contribute and help you.
I'll lock this one but continue posting on the following thread :
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...an-training-internship-visa-get-extended.html


----------

